# Drywall or plaster



## Manos (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a new homeowner and I'm trying to determine whether the walls in my house are drywall or plaster. The house was built in the 1950's. I have attached two photos. The first is a hole on one of the walls that shows layers of the material used. That is on the inside of an exterior wall. The 2nd photo is a different wall that separates two rooms. There is a opening in a build-in bookcase and I was able to take a photo of the wall from the inside. There are no laths but I have read that laths were only used with older plaster. Also that particular wall "feels" different when I knock on it compared to other walls in the house, including the one in the 1st photo (more hollow sound and does not feel as strong). I'm not an expert by any means and after reading a few articles I'm still not sure. I would appreciate your help!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

My vote is for plaster.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep--plaster over gypsum lath


----------



## Manos (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Plaster.


----------

